# YprPb or Rgb???



## efabe420 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am connecting a DTV reciever to an older rear projection HDTV via component cables(Red,Green, Blue) Both the TV and the DTV box can be manually switched in the menus to YprPb or RGB. I know i obviously need to match the input with the output but what is the difference between the two and which would be a better choice.


TV--> Mitsubishi WS-55809
DTV Box-->Digital stream HD3150


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

This may help to explain the two:
Component video - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

